# 2016



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

Life has it's share of "time outs" - as my wife and I call them. Then things return to normal, or the new normal. Good luck to you. Sorry for your loss. Hope Halloween brings lots of smiles around for you


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

So sorry to hear this and very sorry for your loss. I remember when my father passed just a few days before Hallowe'en.. I decided to keep it very simple and be a good witch for a costume, sort of as a tribute to my father, who'd rather have seen me as a good little girl with nothign to to with Hallowe'en  Maybe that will help? Of course, you're not a little girl anymore, but maybe a little tribute/ And focus on the love you have with your 25th year together, that's a beautiful thing. I agree with The Spirit, a time out is bound to happen every once in a while. Know that, even if you just throw a little party, that's perfectly ok. Everyone will understand and you should problably put most of your energy in being happ with the family you have, rather than stressing for the party. And, maybe friends would come to help you out fixing up the party? I bet if you asked, there will be people around you willing to lend a hand.

Other than that, hope you have a wonderful anniversary celebration nonetheless and indeed, 2017 will be in your favour!


----------

